# Fischbesatz für Schwimmteich



## kostiable1 (12. Apr. 2018)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!

Ich habe einen Schwimmteich mit folgenden Daten:
- Schwimmbereich ca 30m^3 (3x5x2m)
- rund um das "Schwimmbecken" einen __ Schilf- bzw Pflanzengürtel (50cm breit, 20cm tief)
- Regenerationszone (Schilf und Pflanzen) ( ca 10 m^2 , 30cm tief)

Das Wasser ist durch die eingebaute Umweltpumpe immer glasklar und es tummelt sich viel Leben in dem Teich (__ Molche, __ Kröten, __ Libellen, __ Wasserläufer, etc.). Habe bislang 2 Goldfische darin gehabt, die sich prächtig entwickelt haben, jedoch vor kurzem gestorben sind. Die beiden haben sich selbständig ernährt und ca 10 Jahre gelebt.
Nun möchte ich wieder Fische in den Teich setzen, da dieser eher selten und wenn schon sehr vorsichtig zum Schwimmen verwendet wird.
Da ich im Sommer immer viele Fadenalgen an den Seitenwänden (aus Holz) und am Boden habe würde ich einen algenfressenden Fisch bevorzugen. Laut meiner bisherigen Recherchen bin ich auf folgende Fische gestoßen:
- (Gold-) __ Rotfeder (Man braucht ja mindestens 10 Stück, nur ist die Frage ob die Teichgröße dafür ausreicht??)
- __ Moderlieschen (würde so 20 Stück nehmen, nur zwecks Dekoration)
- Regenbogenelritzen (ebenfalls ca 20 Stück)

Nun ist meine Frage, was ihr Experten davon haltet. Soll ich eher bei kleinen Fischen bleiben, oder darf ich die Rotfedern schon reingeben? Am liebsten wär mir die Kombination aus Kleinfischen und Rotfedern.

Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten! 
LG kostiable1


----------



## Ida17 (12. Apr. 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum! 

Dein Teich hat durchaus genug Volumen, um ein paar hübsche Schwarmfische zu halten  
Rotfedern sind schöne Tiere, die durchaus auch eine stattliche Größe erreichen können. 
Meine sind zum Teil knapp 30cm groß und vermehren sich fleißig, also ohne Sonnenbarsch sollte man sie nicht halten  

Moderliesschen und Elritzen habe ich zwar nicht, sind aber ebenfalls geeignet für Deinen Teich und müssen nicht zugefüttert werden. 
Die drei Fischarten kannst Du auch problemlos zusammen halten  


Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir etwas helfen.
Viel Spaß hier weiterhin und bei Fragen fragen!  




PS: Wir Teichkloppis sind ganz lieb, aber ein Laster haben wir alle... wir sind total süchtig nach Bildern!


----------



## kostiable1 (13. Apr. 2018)

Hallo und danke für deine rasche Antwort!

Da freu ich mich aber sehr über deine positive Rückmeldung 
Ich würde dann also anfangs 10 Exemplare der __ Rotfeder einsetzen.. Musst du deine Fische zusätzlich befüttern oder kommen sie mit dem natürlichen Nahrungsangebot aus?
Also meine Goldfische haben sich wie bereits erwähnt selbst ernährt, nur stellt sich jetzt die Frage ob das für 10 Fische reicht  (zusätzliches Futter bringt ja wieder sehr viele Nährstoffe ins Wasser und begünstigt somit wieder das Algenwachstum & Wasserqualität usw und so fort...)

Und noch zum Thema __ Barsch:
__ Sonnenbarsche find ich schon sehr cool, jedoch hätte ich fast mehr Interesse an einem Flussbarsch zur Dezimierung des Rotfeder-Nachwuchses.
Durch die Düsen an der Beckenwand entsteht eine Strömung und es gibt reichlich __ Schilf zum verstecken, also müsste dies ja ein gutes Umfeld für die __ Barsche darstellen denke ich. Oder werden mir die Tiere eher zum Problem?

Nochmals Danke für die Hilfe und bis bald!
(Fotos meines Teiches werden in Kürze folgen, sofern der Frühjahrsputz vollständig erledigt ist )


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2018)

kostiable1 schrieb:


> Regenbogenelritzen (ebenfalls ca 20 Stück)


Vermehren sich nicht uns sind nicht zu zu füttern.
Kannst dir natürlich auch ein paar Goldelritzen abholen und hoffen das ein Eisvogel / __ Reiher die Jungen weg frisst.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2018)

Hi Kostialbel

spezialisierte "__ Algenfresser" gibts eigentlich hier nur einen Fisch, die __ Nase (da dein Teich sommerlich ja auch ne Stömung aufweißt eventuell für ne Gruppe Jungtiere möglich). Die __ Rotfeder frißt zwar auch Algen, aber viel lieber halt weichblättrige Unterwasserpflanzen und __ Wasserlinsen. Die von Tottoabs erwähnten Goldelritzen (kann man als amerikanisches Gegenstück des heimischen __ Moderlieschen betrachten) fressen auch feine Algen, aber je nach Menge kommen die sehr schnell an die Grenze


----------



## Ida17 (15. Apr. 2018)

Hallöchen,

die Rotfedern werden "leider" mit durchgefüttert, da ich noch 12 Koi im Teich habe und dadurch vermehren sie sich dementsprechend rasch 
Inwieweit Dein Teich genug Nahrung bietet, kannst nur Du entscheiden. Wie Frank schon geschrieben hat, sind Unterwasserpflanzen wie beispielsweise __ Hornkraut auch nicht wirklich sicher vor den lieben Viechern


----------



## kostiable1 (17. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Leute!

Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Jetzt bekomm ich langsam eine Vorstellung, wie ich das mit den Fischen angehe 

Es werden ziemlich sicher die Rotfedern und __ Moderlieschen werden. "Futterpflanzen" für die Rotfedern stören mich in dem Sinn nicht und sind mir lieber als ständig Futter in meinen Teich zu streuen. Falls die Jungfische überhand nehmen kommt noch ein __ Barsch mit in die Partie.



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> spezialisierte "__ Algenfresser" gibts eigentlich hier nur einen Fisch, die __ Nase (da dein Teich sommerlich ja auch ne Stömung aufweißt eventuell für ne Gruppe Jungtiere möglich).



Über die Nase werd ich mich eher nicht drüber trauen, da diese ja ein Flussfisch ist und viel Platz braucht. Ich weiß eben nicht ob man in meinem Teich dann von artgerechter Haltung sprechen kann. Oder liege ich da falsch?
Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit Nasen gemacht? 

Liebe Grüße, kosti!


----------



## kostiable1 (17. Apr. 2018)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich:
Der Frühjahrsputz ist leider noch immer nicht beendet, da das Pumpensystem momentan noch inaktiv ist...


Es folgen bis Mitte Mai noch zahlreiche Wasserpflanzen!! 
        
 
Im letzten Bild ist der Teich im Sommer 2017 zu sehen, wo das __ Schilf leider überhand nahm  :
(ist jetzt sehr ausgedünnt):


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Apr. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> spezialisierte "__ Algenfresser" gibts eigentlich hier nur einen Fisch, die __ Nase (da dein Teich sommerlich ja auch ne Stömung aufweißt eventuell für ne Gruppe Jungtiere möglich).


.... Ich sehe da noch die
__ Wimpelkarpfen (Myxocyprinus asiaticus) https://koicompetence.de/mediafiles/bilderimtext/Zotten.jpg
Das Bild gefällt mir.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Apr. 2018)

Hi Torsten,

wußte trotz 38 Jahren als Angler (und vielen Jahren als Gewässerwart) noch gar net das Myxocyprinus asiaticus ein einheimischer Fisch ist

für nen nur 3m x 5m großen Schwimmbereich sind die Koigröße+ erreichenden Chinesen auch net wirklich geeignet, müßten auch fleisig zugefüttert werden

MfG Frank


----------



## kostiable1 (18. Apr. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wußte trotz 38 Jahren als Angler (und vielen Jahren als Gewässerwart) noch gar net das Myxocyprinus asiaticus ein einheimischer Fisch ist
> 
> für nen nur 3m x 5m großen Schwimmbereich sind die Koigröße+ erreichenden Chinesen auch net wirklich geeignet, müßten auch fleisig zugefüttert werden



Hab ich mir auch gedacht, dass die Burschen ein bisschen zu groß werden..

Noch eine Frage an __ Knoblauchkröte..
Du als erfahrener Angler sagst ja zu mir dass die Nasen für meinen Teich in Ordnung wären. Sind denn jetzt die Tiere anpassungsfähig genug, um sich auch in einem Schwimmteich wohlzufühlen? 

Liebe Grüße kosti


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Apr. 2018)

Hi Kosti,

kommt da halt auch auf den Schwimmteich an. Wie viel Strömung darin vorhanden ist und wie warm er im Sommer wird, wo die Algenaufwüchse überhaupt wachsen (Nasen fressen ja auch nur die die an Seitenwänden/Boden/groen Kieseln festgewachsen wären von wo aus sie sie mit ihrer Hornlippe abschaben können)

MfG Frank


----------



## Ida17 (18. Apr. 2018)

Tach Kosti,

in meinem Teich schwimmen auch 2 Nasen; ich fing an mit ihnen und den Rotfedern, die Koi kamen später 
Probleme mit ihnen gab es bislang nicht, obwohl ich jetzt nur eine kleine Strömung durch den Bachlauf habe.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Apr. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Myxocyprinus asiaticus ein einheimischer Fisch ist


Die Vorgabe das der Fisch einheimisch sein soll ist mir entgangen...... 
Wenn ich mal einen großen Teich haben sollte kommen da bestimmt welche von rein.


----------



## Ida17 (19. Apr. 2018)

Sag mal, wo kommst Du eigentlich wech?
Vielleicht werde ich ein paar Rotfedern bei Dir quitt? Es sind genug von ihnen da


----------



## kostiable1 (19. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Leute!




Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Kosti,
> 
> kommt da halt auch auf den Schwimmteich an. Wie viel Strömung darin vorhanden ist und wie warm er im Sommer wird, wo die Algenaufwüchse überhaupt wachsen (Nasen fressen ja auch nur die die an Seitenwänden/Boden/groen Kieseln festgewachsen wären von wo aus sie sie mit ihrer Hornlippe abschaben können)
> 
> MfG Frank



Ja die Strömung ist ganz in Ordnung, sieht und spürt man so auch. Und Algen an den Seitenwänden und Bodenplatten habe ich zu genüge! Danke für deine Antwort ;-)



Ida17 schrieb:


> Sag mal, wo kommst Du eigentlich wech?
> Vielleicht werde ich ein paar Rotfedern bei Dir quitt? Es sind genug von ihnen da



Bin in Oberösterreich zu Hause. Ist vmtl. ein sehr breiter Weg 
Auch dir danke für die Infos!

Also ich habe mal jetzt den Plan die Rotfedern und Nasen zu kombinieren. Hoffentlich kommen die gut miteinander zurecht..

Wenn alles vorbereitet ist und sich die Tiere mal eingelebt haben kann ich euch ja mal den aktuellen Stand mitteilen


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Apr. 2018)

Paar Fische habe ich auch noch über


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2018)

Hi Torsten,

kann dir ja mal einen von meinen 3 Wallern im Aquarium vorbeschicken


----------



## Ida17 (20. Apr. 2018)

Ach schade, das ist arg weit weg


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Apr. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> 
> kann dir ja mal einen von meinen 3 Wallern im Aquarium vorbeschicken


OK, wann


----------

